# SimplyMEPIS 8.5



## NewsBytes (Oct 1, 2010)

MEPIS is a Linux distribution (a.k.a "distro") that is designed to give new users a no frills experiece when trying it for the first time. It is based on Debian and gives users the option of either running it as a LiveCD or installing it permanently on your hard drive. When run in the LiveCD mode, the OS gives users the ability to test drive the OS from either their USB stick or a DVD and explore all the available features without making any permanent changes to the filesystem of the...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

